
Ron Glass has died - syck
http://io9.gizmodo.com/fireflys-shepherd-ron-glass-dies-at-71-1789386169
======
sparrish
Capt. Malcolm Reynolds: It's of interest to me how much you seem to know about
that world.

Shepherd Book: I wasn't born a shepherd, Mal.

Capt. Malcolm Reynolds: You have to tell me about that sometime.

Shepherd Book: [pause] No, I don't.

------
Bud
I'll always remember Ron from _Barney Miller_. Truly a classic.

~~~
geophile
Best police show ever.

------
bobochan
"Why when I talk about belief, why do you always assume I'm talking about
God?"

------
thom
Mike Neumann only just published his look back at Serentity:

[https://youtu.be/mHo78pqvgFs](https://youtu.be/mHo78pqvgFs)

------
AtheistOfFail
WTF, 2016. Just fucking end.

Seriously, the year that won't fucking end.

~~~
ohjeez
We need to wrap Willie Nelson and Ruth Bader Ginsburg in bubble wrap. (Uh,
leaving holes in the plastic so they can breathe.)

~~~
TomasEkeli
I worry about Tom Waits daily.

~~~
jedimastert
It didn't occur to me that Tim Waits is old

~~~
makeset
"It's not the years, honey. It's the mileage."

------
proactivesvcs
He's finally put the hair away and the world is a little less shiny for it.
Rest in peace.

------
InclinedPlane
In 2017 Trump becomes president though.

~~~
sctb
We detached this subthread from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13046582](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13046582)
and marked it off-topic.

------
rhizome
Evansville represent!

------
thoughtsimple
Please can 2016 end now. I can't take much more.

